# Favorite/Famous "One Hit Wonders"



## TruthSeeker56 (Apr 17, 2014)

How about the "ONE HIT WONDERS"? I'm not talking about a famous group breaking up and one of the former members having a hit song. I'm not talking about a lead singer from a famous group putting out a solo album. 

I am talking about TRUE "one hit wonders", who had one hit song and pretty much disappeared, never to have another song that received a lot of airplay.

Here is my list of "one hit wonders" from the 1970s, which were my "formative" years:

One Tin Soldier...........The Original Caste

Spirit In The Sky............Norman Greenbaum

Vehicle............The Ides Of March

Ride Captain Ride............Blues Image

In The Summertime............Mungo Jerry

Indiana Wants Me............R Dean Taylor

Brandy...................Looking Glass

Why Can't We Live Together.............Timmy Thomas

Dancin' In The Moonlight.............King Harvest

Hocus Pocus (instrumental).............Focus

Brother Louie..............Stories

My Maria...............B.W. Stevenson

Seasons In The Sun..............Terry Jacks

Rock On................David Essex

TSOP (The Sounds Of Philadelphia)...........MFSB

Tubular Bells (instrumental)............Mike Oldfield

The Night Chicago Died............Paper Lace

Beach Baby...........The First Class

Kung Fu Fighting.............Carl Douglas

Chevy Van.............Sammy Johns

The Hustle.............Van McCoy

Play That Funky Music............Black Cherry

Black Betty............Ram Jam

Magnet and Steel.............Walter Egan

Hot Child In The City.............Nick Gilder

Video Killed The Radio Star...........The Buggles


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Apr 17, 2014)

"Satisfaction" -- The Rolling Stones

"Born to Run" --  Bruce Springstein


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 17, 2014)

That thing you do.....The Oneders


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Apr 17, 2014)




----------



## CrusaderFrank (Apr 17, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d3o-k0ZB0pU]Mary Hopkin - Temma harbour (HQ) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 17, 2014)

Dominique..........The Singing Nun

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EO7cD6qmydo"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EO7cD6qmydo[/ame]


----------



## peach174 (Apr 17, 2014)

The Proclaimers - I'm Gonna Be


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Apr 17, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oc-P8oDuS0Q]dexys midnight runners come on eileen - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Apr 17, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eyCEexG9xjw]Wall Of Voodoo - Mexican Radio - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Apr 17, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YJLxuqJO8zo]Led Zeppelin - Good Times Bad Times (Studio Version - Best Quality) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 17, 2014)

Take on me.....a ha

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=djV11Xbc914"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=djV11Xbc914[/ame]


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Apr 17, 2014)




----------



## CrusaderFrank (Apr 17, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dI0SIg4njx0]Frank Zappa / Dancing Fool - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Apr 17, 2014)

Oh man - there was this super hot brunette back in college...she was a freak!! She did things to me that....oh wait...OHHH...your talking about one hit wonder SONGS!!!
 nevermind


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Apr 17, 2014)




----------



## RKMBrown (Apr 17, 2014)

Prophetic One Hit Wonder:


----------



## Vandalshandle (Apr 17, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e58NJU5B3v8]Hot Rod Lincoln - Charley Ryan (1st version) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Vandalshandle (Apr 17, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tdwUpxkfSJw]Robert Mitchum sings The Ballad of Thunder Road - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Vandalshandle (Apr 17, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n_qTbAuKl2c]The Fendermen - Mule Skinner Blues - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Apr 17, 2014)

For Liz Warren

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ojRQ15My7s]Cherokee Nation-Paul Revere and The Raiders - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## MeBelle (Apr 17, 2014)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nKhN1t_7PEY"]Broken wings ~ Mr Mister[/ame]

OK maybe two?


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XNKbHJ3PTu4"]Kyrie ~ Mr Mister[/ame]


----------



## Zander (Apr 17, 2014)

Loved this one....still do!!


----------



## MeBelle (Apr 17, 2014)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uIbXvaE39wM"]Hold On ~ Wilson Phillips[/ame]

I think they had two also--- 


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gcNyk54b3ZU&list=RDEnMYASfX840&index=38"]Release Me ~ Wilson Phillips[/ame]


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Apr 17, 2014)

This right here was the #1 country song in 2008.   

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MCx6NnGYHh0]James Otto's "Just Got Started Lovin' You"[/ame]

God bless you and James always!!!   

Holly

P.S. The furthest that James got with any other song was #26 with his song named "A Groovy Little Summer Song" two years later.


----------



## Zander (Apr 17, 2014)

Always liked this one.....very catchy....


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Apr 17, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ytpj0lg5Cmk]Eine Kleine Nachtmusik (first movement) - YouTube[/ame]

Mr Wolfgang Flash in the pan Mozart.


----------



## TruthSeeker56 (Apr 22, 2014)

CrusaderFrank said:


> "Satisfaction" -- The Rolling Stones
> 
> "Born to Run" --  Bruce Springstein



CrusaderFrank, I don't believe that Led Zeppelin and the Rolling Stones and Paul Revere and the Raiders and Bruce Springsteen qualify as "one hit wonders".  

OK, maybe Paul Revere and the Raiders are really close to qualifying. I'll give you that one.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 22, 2014)

TruthSeeker56 said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > "Satisfaction" -- The Rolling Stones
> ...



I can't believe he forgot the Beatles


----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 22, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6REd01Vowf4]Missing Persons - Walking In LA (with lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 22, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yann36JBMZA]Ray Stevens and Hee Haw Cast - Along Came Jones - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 22, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MCSsVvlj6YA]Tony Joe White Polk Salad Annie Original B&W - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 22, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0qT4zTv_vVY]Joe Tex I Gotcha Soul Train - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 22, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NjNn4bbbgSw]Seven Mary Three - Cumbersome (Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 22, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o9mJ82x_l-E]Filter - Hey Man, Nice Shot (Official Video) HD - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 22, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y0FT-5JLCAY]The Folk Implosion - Natural One (High Quality Audio) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TruthSeeker56 (Apr 23, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> Ray Stevens and Hee Haw Cast - Along Came Jones - YouTube




I can think of at least THREE hit songs from Ray Stevens:

Guitarzan

The Streak

Everything Is Beautiful


----------



## Rockland (Apr 24, 2014)

TruthSeeker56 said:


> Play That Funky Music............Black Cherry



Wild Cherry. 

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PE2kQe0PghU"]Gunhill Road - Back When My Hair Was Short[/ame]

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I0NkhUOWzZg"]New York City - I'm Doin' Fine Now[/ame]

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wHjxQdUcfLk"]Beverly Bremers - Don't Say You Don't Remember[/ame]

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wCWVuCCWqzQ"]Sanford/Townsend Band - Smoke from a Distant Fire[/ame]

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ABtZCxBDekg"]Luther Ingram - (If Loving You Is Wrong) I Don't Want to Be Right[/ame]


----------



## Rockland (Apr 24, 2014)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=51N4F6FyI40"]Three Degrees - When Will I See You Again[/ame]

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jLee9Gkpbp8"]New Birth - I Can Understand It[/ame]

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RRQG3xIZ-JU"]Fancy - Wild Thing[/ame]

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wdo-ZiHqbls"]George McCrae - Rock Your Baby[/ame]

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8U1gC3O9KFg"]Billy Swan - I Can Help[/ame]


----------



## Jarlaxle (Apr 26, 2014)

CrusaderFrank said:


> For Liz Warren
> 
> Cherokee Nation-Paul Revere and The Raiders - YouTube



Actually, they had four top-10 hits before _Indian Reservation_.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Apr 26, 2014)

While Reba's cover is better known...

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ukhfhUHtD0g]Vicki Lawrence[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Apr 26, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_gjZSVOELbI]Scritti Politti, Perfect Way[/ame]

^ My all-time favorite one-hit-wonder, that. ^


----------



## Zander (Apr 26, 2014)

A classic one hit wonder....


----------



## Desperado (Apr 26, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Sdfwan5tMw]Sounds Orchestral Cast Your Fate To The Wind - YouTube[/ame]

Just a side note here, I am sure some of you are not grasping the concept of One Hit Wonders


----------



## Desperado (Apr 26, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ejvcd-JeVCQ&feature=kp]BREWER AND SHIPLEY- " ONE TOKE OVER THE LINE " - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Desperado (Apr 26, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WhNM2K8cmU8]In the year 2525 by Zager & Evans - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Desperado (Apr 26, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mwyg2YpxdrE]Bloodrock - DOA 1970 Remastered - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Desperado (Apr 26, 2014)

a true one hit wonder group

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ejZsyze4v4]Fantasy (US) - Fantasy 1970 (Stoned Cowboy) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## jillian (Apr 26, 2014)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Mary Hopkin - Temma harbour (HQ) - YouTube



One hit wonder: a group or performer who only charted ONE hit. 

I'm pretty sure Mary Hopkinks charted with Those Were The Days. And I know Springsteen charted with Hungry Heart, BITUSA, Bobbie Jean, No Surrender and The Rising. 

The Stones charted with Mothers Little Helper Paint It black, Honky Tonkin Woman, As Tears Go Byyadda ya dad yadda


----------



## jillian (Apr 26, 2014)

Tainted Love -- soft cell

Turn The Beat Around -- Vicki Sue Robinson

My Sharonna. -- the knack

Come On Eileen -- Dexy's Midight Runners

Na Na Na Na hey hey ( kiss him goodbye)

If I Can't have you (I don't Want nobody baby) -- Yvonne Elliman

I will survive -- Gloria Gaynor 

Numb -- linkin park


----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 26, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uwz8Tsvh5oU]PSY Gangnam Style ''Hey sexy lady'' - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 26, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RENIRXApuW8]The Mary Jane Girls - In My House - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 26, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k8zuqsqdCAQ]Anita Ward - Ring my Bell (Original Disco Version) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 26, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Amzp7W0RkPA]Patrice Rushen - Forget Me Nots - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Rockland (Apr 26, 2014)

jillian said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Mary Hopkin - Temma harbour (HQ) - YouTube
> ...



Indeed.  "Those Were The Days" was Mary Hopkin's biggest hit.  #2 here in the US.  Her followup, "Goodbye," made the Top 20.  "Temma Harbour" stalled at #39, I believe.  Not a One-Hit Wonder.


----------



## Zander (Apr 29, 2014)

Love this song and video.....


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Apr 30, 2014)

Chariots of Fire - Vangelis


----------



## konradv (Apr 30, 2014)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Oh man - there was this super hot brunette back in college...she was a freak!! She did things to me that....oh wait...OHHH...your talking about one hit wonder SONGS!!!
> nevermind



Hmmm... When I think of "one-hit" wonders, something completely different comes to mind.


----------



## Zander (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## Zander (Apr 30, 2014)

For some reason this song reminds me of my mom...


----------



## Jarlaxle (Apr 30, 2014)

Zander said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pc3OnSQc48s



Not a one-hit wonder...he had several hits!


----------



## Synthaholic (Apr 30, 2014)

The Left Banke:


----------



## Synthaholic (Apr 30, 2014)

shart_attack said:


> Scritti Politti, Perfect Way
> 
> ^ My all-time favorite one-hit-wonder, that. ^


One of my favorite bands - I have all their stuff.

But they really aren't a one-hit wonder - 'Boom! There She Was' was a bit of a hit.


----------



## Synthaholic (Apr 30, 2014)

jillian said:


> Tainted Love -- soft cell
> 
> Turn The Beat Around -- Vicki Sue Robinson
> 
> ...



The Knack also had "Good Girls Don't (But I Do)"  

And Doug Feiger, the leader (up front with the big smile) was the brother of noted Kevorkian attorney Geoffrey Feiger:














There is your trivia for today!


----------



## Synthaholic (Apr 30, 2014)

Zander said:


> Love this song and video.....
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uejh-bHa4To


I agree, but they had other hits (Coming Up Close, What About Love)


----------



## Synthaholic (Apr 30, 2014)

Now, this guy qualifies:




I saw this joke open up for Foreigner on their Double Vision tour, at Madison Square Garden.  He strutted around like David Bowie and was booed mercilessly.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Apr 30, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mb3iPP-tHdA]A Whiter Shade Of Pale - Procol Harum - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Vandalshandle (Apr 30, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xTeI65yrhGw]"REFLECTIONS OF MY LIFE" THE MARMALADE ~ 1969 - original recording ~ HQ AUDIO - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Vandalshandle (Apr 30, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tIZOKVk-kQo]Jessie Hill "Ooh Poo Pah Doo?Pt. 1" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Synthaholic (Apr 30, 2014)

Kyu Sakamoto:






Great song.  It was also a hit (in English) by [ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xqFkUNqBwMw"]A Taste Of Honey[/ame] and the vocal group [ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pSYS7cPc3nE"]4 P.M.[/ame]


*Kyu Sakamoto was killed on August 12, 1985, in the crash of Japan Airlines Flight 123, the deadliest single-aircraft accident in history.




.
*


----------



## konradv (Apr 30, 2014)

Vandalshandle said:


> A Whiter Shade Of Pale - Procol Harum - YouTube



Did you forget this one?  #16 in 1972.

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FW2KN7Tz89s"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FW2KN7Tz89s[/ame]

Procol Harum- Conquistador


----------



## shart_attack (Apr 30, 2014)

Synthaholic said:


> shart_attack said:
> 
> 
> > Scritti Politti, Perfect Way
> ...



Only if you're British, Australian or worse: COMMUNIST.

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand on that note, rollin' right the fk along:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9wSn81dLK6s]The Fine Young Cannibals, She Drives Me Crazy[/ame]


----------



## Vandalshandle (Apr 30, 2014)

konradv said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> > A Whiter Shade Of Pale - Procol Harum - YouTube
> ...



Well, Personally, I have never heard of this song...


----------



## Vandalshandle (Apr 30, 2014)

Looking back, this was an interesting group. One guy was sporting a flat top haircut, which had disappeared in late 1958. the other guy has Brylle cream in his hair, which had disappeared in about 1956. The lyrics suck, and so does the whole song, but it was the first hit record to include a 12 string guitar, which everyone decided was super cool...


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ImVlwiuMQk]The Rooftop Singers - Walk Right In (stereo) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Vandalshandle (Apr 30, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vDU9FP5_B2M]Gene Vincent - Be-Bop-A-Lula - YouTube[/ame]


Gene never did become a success after this hit. For one thing, he was mostly dead, having been killed, as I recall, in a traffic accident in a British taxi cab.  BUT, his memory was kept alive by the Stray Cats, who worshiped him and Eddie Cochran, who was in the same taxi, but survived, only to die from alcoholism years later;


----------



## Vandalshandle (May 1, 2014)

This was a huge hit in 1958. The guy on the left, and the woman, have faded into obscurity. The guy on the right is in the slammer for life for murder. His name is Phil Spector, who produced records for everyone from the Beatles to Simon and Garfunkel. Then he just sort of slowly went crazy:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DCnUsInBQws]Teddy Bears - To Know Him Is To Love Him - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Desperado (May 1, 2014)

A favorite of mine:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k8zmkzshUvE]Thunderclap Newman Something In The Air (vintage pop) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Rockland (May 1, 2014)

shart_attack said:


> Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand on that note, rollin' right the fk along:
> 
> The Fine Young Cannibals, She Drives Me Crazy



Not a one-hit wonder.  They had a follow-up hit called "Good Thing".

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bZECajaaVY4"]Fine Young Cannibals - Good Thing[/ame]


----------



## Zander (May 1, 2014)

Let's change the thread name to "One or Two hit Wonders" .....then we can stop all the pedantic niggling....


----------



## P F Tinmore (May 1, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4diS3khW-5k]The Euclid Beach Band-No Surf In Cleveland - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore (May 1, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WcRWNf93v9g]The Poni-Tails:Born Too Late(1958) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore (May 1, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HgFsiDtC2fk]Let's Get the Show on the Road - Michael Stanley - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Rockland (May 1, 2014)

Zander said:


> Let's change the thread name to "One or Two hit Wonders"



Or "Three" or "Four".  Or "Seven".


----------



## P F Tinmore (May 1, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z4lhkGDMKcY]Lips Inc. - Funky Town - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore (May 1, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LiQbtRYty1Q]Question Mark and the Mysterians - 96 Tears - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really (May 1, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FeZftK2kO6U]Monster Mash - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really (May 1, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I1sNImbI2Zw]Don Johnson Heartbeat - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really (May 1, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rOHyegYn2j8]Whip It - Devo - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really (May 1, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PGNiXGX2nLU]Dead Or Alive - You Spin Me Round (Like a Record) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really (May 1, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aeL9gagV_VA]Dynamite Hack-"Boyz In The Hood"_ SEMI-OFFICIAL VIDEO - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (May 6, 2014)




----------



## Zander (May 11, 2014)

A true one hit wonder.....


----------



## Rockland (May 11, 2014)

Zander said:


> A true one hit wonder.....
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O6atUODsWGs



Gayle McCormick was a hottie back in the day.  She sure could sing, too.


----------



## bayoubill (May 11, 2014)

my absolute favorite tune back when I was 14 years old...

Summer of '66...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5apEctKwiD8]The Standells - Dirty Water - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Desperado (May 12, 2014)

incense and peppermint - strawberry alarm clock

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M3_S-YaRLa8]incense and peppermints "strawberry alarm clock / vibravoid" (psychedelic trip) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Desperado (May 12, 2014)

Status Quo - Pictures Of Matchstick Men 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3D4YYI8G5EM]Status Quo - Pictures Of Matchstick Men - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Manonthestreet (Jun 26, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/A0hzMTBTiSs]BALTIMORA - TARZAN BOY 1985 (American Bandstand) (Audio Enhanced) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Jun 26, 2014)

Red Rider
Lunatic Fringe

Badazz song.. too bad it was a one hit wonder for them


----------



## Manonthestreet (Jun 26, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/nFvRvSxsW-I]Isaac Hayes: Shaft (High Quality) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Pop23 (Jun 26, 2014)

Me and Mrs Jones by Billy Paul

Great song, he had another song that hit #37, barely top 40. 

Think he won a Grammy for the album


----------



## Vandalshandle (Jun 26, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z8FL0MD0P3g]Garry Mills - Look For A Star (Lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Vandalshandle (Jun 26, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zWBljCO0JQk]Shelley Fabares ~ Johnny Angel - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## konradv (Jul 3, 2014)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2H5uWRjFsGc"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2H5uWRjFsGc[/ame]

Chumbawamba- Tubthumping


----------



## konradv (Jul 3, 2014)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r9hSgs0ITI0"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r9hSgs0ITI0[/ame]

Stay- Maurice Williams & the Zodiacs


----------



## konradv (Jul 3, 2014)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WpKYQDUpW8Y"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WpKYQDUpW8Y[/ame]

The Cascades- Rhythm of the Rain


----------



## konradv (Jul 3, 2014)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3TPYmeSqLjc"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3TPYmeSqLjc[/ame]

The Ad Libs- The Boy From New York City


----------



## konradv (Jul 3, 2014)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ntLsElbW9Xo"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ntLsElbW9Xo[/ame]

Barry McGuire- Eve of Destruction


----------



## Borillar (Jul 3, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8LhkyyCvUHk]Shocking Blue - Venus (Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Borillar (Jul 3, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ih7N9_VUU4U]American Pie - Don McLean - Full Length Video 1989, from Original 1972 Song - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## konradv (Jul 6, 2014)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DKcw9Evihq8"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DKcw9Evihq8[/ame]

The Jaggerz - The Rapper


----------

